# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > آردوئینو (Arduino) >  برد های جایگزین برای لیست من

## kolibri

سلام.
این لیستی است که سایت منبع برای ساخت وسیله گذاشته:
Arduino UNO R3
Velleman Motor Controller Shield KA03
SparkFun Bluetooth Modem - BlueSMiRF Silver

می خواستم بدونم بجای این بردها چه بردی می تونم استفاده کنم؟ هدف اصلیم کاهش هزینه به حداقل ممکن است.

نکته: در توضیحات موتور کنترلر این رو نوشته:



> This shield comes in a kit (must be fully assembled). You can use any  motor shield that (preferably) uses digital and analog write to control  it. This one was chosen for the high amp capabilities (although the  motors don't even get close to the limit).


نکته:  اگر با USB باشه که بهتر ولی اگر نیاز به پروگرامر داره اونم معرفی کنید.
ترجیحا توی این سایت موجود باشند.
با تشکر

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

برد آردوینو UNO CH340G
http://shop.aftabrayaneh.com/Arduino...H340G_UNO.html


شیلد موتور درایور L298P آردوینو به همراه بازر
http://shop.aftabrayaneh.com/Arduino...e_Arduino.html


ماژول بلوتوث سریال HC-05 همراه با برد کمکی
http://shop.aftabrayaneh.com/HC-05_B...l?search=hc-05

----------


## kolibri

> شیلد موتور درایور L298P آردوینو به همراه بازر
> http://shop.aftabrayaneh.com/Arduino...e_Arduino.html


این کد ها را برای کار با این شیلد گذاشتند، امکانش هست توضیحاتی پیرامون این کدها بدهید؟
void setup() {
  pinMode(8,OUTPUT);
  pinMode(10,OUTPUT);
  pinMode(11,OUTPUT);
  pinMode(12,OUTPUT);  
}

void forWard(){
digitalWrite(12,HIGH);
digitalWrite(8,HIGH);
digitalWrite(10,HIGH);
digitalWrite(11,HIGH);
}

void reVerse(){
digitalWrite(10,HIGH);
digitalWrite(11,HIGH);
digitalWrite(12,LOW);
digitalWrite(8,LOW);
}

void right_F(){
digitalWrite(12,HIGH);
digitalWrite(8,LOW);
digitalWrite(11,HIGH);
digitalWrite(10,HIGH);
}

void left_F(){
digitalWrite(12,HIGH);
digitalWrite(8,HIGH);
digitalWrite(11,HIGH);
digitalWrite(10,HIGH);
}
void loop() {
forWard();
delay(2000);
reVerse();
delay(2000);
right_F();
delay(2000);
left_F();
delay(2000);
}

----------


## نیما عطایی

سلام
این شیلد میتونه 2 تا موتور رو کنترل کنه
پین های 10 و 11 مربوط به سرعت موتور ها میباشند که با pwm کنترل میشند (اینجا HIGH به معنی حد اکثر قدرت شده) 
پین های 8 و 12 هم جهت چرخش موتور ها رو مشخص میکنه
در صورت High بودن به جلو و Low بودن موتور به عقب میچرخه
بخشی از کد هم اشکال تایپی داره که صحیحش رو نوشتم


void left_F(){
digitalWrite(12,LOW]);
digitalWrite(8,HIGH);
digitalWrite(11,HIGH);
digitalWrite(10,HIGH);
}

----------


## kolibri

> سلام
> این شیلد میتونه 2 تا موتور رو کنترل کنه
> پین های 10 و 11 مربوط به سرعت موتور ها میباشند که با pwm کنترل میشند (اینجا HIGH به معنی حد اکثر قدرت شده) 
> پین های 8 و 12 هم جهت چرخش موتور ها رو مشخص میکنه
> در صورت High بودن به جلو و Low بودن موتور به عقب میچرخه
> بخشی از کد هم اشکال تایپی داره که صحیحش رو نوشتم
> 
> 
> void left_F(){
> ...


سلام؛
تشکر بابت توضیحات عالیتون. الان درک کردم کد رو.
همین طور تشکر در مورد تصحیح کد.
اما متد آخر چیست؟ سرعت تکرار دستورات؟! بر حسب چه واحد زمانی هست؟!
با احترام.

----------


## نیما عطایی

سلام
اردیونو 2 تا تابع اصلی داره که تو همه برنامه ها باید باشه
اولی setup که تنها موقع بوت شدن یک بار اجرا میشه
و دومی loop که بصورت پیوسته و بی نهایت اجرا میشود
هرگاه به پایان دستورات تابع loop برسیم دستورات از اول شروع میشود
همچنین در اردیونو نیاز به محاسبه زمان بر اساس کریستال و ... نمیباشد و تابع delay مقدار بر حسب میلی ثانیه دریافت کرده و تاخیر مینماید.
در این کد جهت نمایش امکانات ماژول بعد از فراخانی هر تابع 2 ثانیه تاخیر کرده تا خروجی را مشاهده نمایید.
به زودی مجموعه مقالات آموزش اردیونو در همین بخش قرار خواهد گرفت

----------


## kolibri

> سلام
> 
> به زودی مجموعه مقالات آموزش اردیونو در همین بخش قرار خواهد گرفت


سلام؛ امیدوارم هر چه سریعتر شاهد این مقالات باشیم.

----------


## kolibri

> برد آردوینو UNO CH340G
> http://shop.aftabrayaneh.com/Arduino...H340G_UNO.html
> 
> 
> شیلد موتور درایور L298P آردوینو به همراه بازر
> http://shop.aftabrayaneh.com/Arduino...e_Arduino.html
> 
> 
> ماژول بلوتوث سریال HC-05 همراه با برد کمکی
> http://shop.aftabrayaneh.com/HC-05_B...l?search=hc-05


الان بسته به دستم رسید!!
نمی دونم از کجا باید شروع کنم  :لبخند گشاده!: 
فعلا برای شروع:
بجای باتری می تونم از یک پاوربانک 5ولت - 2 آمپری استفاده کنم؟! 1 آمپری چطور؟!
یا از USB استاندارد لپ تاپ؟!
یک تاپیک جدا بزنم یا همین تاپیک رو میشه لطفا با موضوعی مرتبط مثل : "پروژه مبتدی ماشین RC بلوتوث" تغییر بدید؟!
چون اولین پروژه ام هست فکر کنم زیاد سوال داشته باشم!

----------

